# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Χρεη ΔΕΗ για ακινητο που εχει πουληθεί

## M_Mark

Καλησπερα σε όλους,
Εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος, θα με βοηθούσε πολύ η γνώμη του στο εξής: 
Ο πεθερός μου απεβίωσε το 1999. Σύζυγος κουνιάδος πεθερά μου έκαναν αποδοχή κληρονομιάς. Το σπιτι ενοικιαζόταν και πουλήθηκε το 2010 ή 2011. Ήρθε χθες επιστολή ρης ΔΕΗ για οφειλή της σύνδεσης στο ονομα του θανόντος ύψους 805 ευρώ. Τι κάνουμε;; Το ακινητο δεν μας ανήκει πλέον, οι αποδοχές κλπ έγιναν πριν 20 χρονια, έως και την πώλησή του ποτέ δεν ειχαμε ειδοποίηση για οφειλή. Μας επηρεάζει σε κάτι εάν δεν εμφανιστούμε;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## hemlock

> Καλησπερα σε όλους,
> Εάν γνωρίζει κάποιος, θα με βοηθούσε πολύ η γνώμη του στο εξής: 
> Ο πεθερός μου απεβίωσε το 1999. Σύζυγος κουνιάδος πεθερά μου έκαναν αποδοχή κληρονομιάς. Το σπιτι ενοικιαζόταν και πουλήθηκε το 2010 ή 2011. Ήρθε χθες επιστολή ρης ΔΕΗ για οφειλή της σύνδεσης στο ονομα του θανόντος ύψους 805 ευρώ. Τι κάνουμε;; Το ακινητο δεν μας ανήκει πλέον, οι αποδοχές κλπ έγιναν πριν 20 χρονια, έως και την πώλησή του ποτέ δεν ειχαμε ειδοποίηση για οφειλή. Μας επηρεάζει σε κάτι εάν δεν εμφανιστούμε;
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων


Βασικά πάνε ρώτα στο κατάστημα της ΔΕΗ της περιοχής σου...20 χρόνια (έστω και 8-9) μετά είναι πάααααρα πολλά για να θυμηθούν υπόλοιπα (και ποινές) σε ρολόϊ, έτσι στα ξαφνικά...

----------


## M_Mark

> Βασικά πάνε ρώτα στο κατάστημα της ΔΕΗ της περιοχής σου...20 χρόνια (έστω και 8-9) μετά είναι πάααααρα πολλά για να θυμηθούν υπόλοιπα (και ποινές) σε ρολόϊ, έτσι στα ξαφνικά...


Αυτο ακριβώς σκέπτομαι, ειναι πολλά τα χρόνια...Τώρα δεν γνωρίζουν παρα μονο το ονομα του θανόντος. Εάν εμφανιστούμε, θα ζητήσουν ταυτότητα οποτε θα εχουν μια βάση να απευθύνονται στη συνέχεια σε εμάς. Αυτό με προβληματίζει...

----------


## hemlock

> Αυτο ακριβώς σκέπτομαι, ειναι πολλά τα χρόνια...Τώρα δεν γνωρίζουν παρα μονο το ονομα του θανόντος. Εάν εμφανιστούμε, θα ζητήσουν ταυτότητα οποτε θα εχουν μια βάση να απευθύνονται στη συνέχεια σε εμάς. Αυτό με προβληματίζει...


Γιατί τώρα που ήρθε το χαρτί με τα 800 ευρώ ? Σε σένα τον συγγενή ήρθε. Αυτό που γράφεις είναι άτοπο... :Wink: 
Πάνε ρώτα τη ΔΕΗ να σου δείξει πως δημιουργήθηκε το "χρέος", απο πότε και πως κλπ (ωφειλή ξεχασμένη ? κανα παρατράγουδο δικό τους - λάθος ?), γιατί θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνει το ποσό.

----------


## M_Mark

> Γιατί τώρα που ήρθε το χαρτί με τα 800 ευρώ ? Σε σένα τον συγγενή ήρθε. Αυτό που γράφεις είναι άτοπο...
> Πάνε ρώτα τη ΔΕΗ να σου δείξει πως δημιουργήθηκε το "χρέος", απο πότε και πως κλπ (ωφειλή ξεχασμένη ? κανα παρατράγουδο δικό τους - λάθος ?), γιατί θα συνεχίσει να αυξάνει το ποσό.


Ήρθε στο ονομα του θανόντος πεθερού μου αλλά στη διεύθυνση του σπιτιού μου. Ούτε στο δικό μου ουτε στο όνομά του συζύγου ή κουνιάδου ή πεθεράς μου που ηταν οι κληρονόμοι

----------


## tsorbi

Ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ σε πιο όνομα έβγαινε όταν το σπίτι νοικάζονταν?

----------


## M_Mark

> Ο λογαριασμός της ΔΕΗ σε πιο όνομα έβγαινε όταν το σπίτι νοικάζονταν?


Προσπαθουν να θυμηθούν... 16 χρονια πριν...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Προσπαθουν να θυμηθούν... 16 χρονια πριν...


Σ'αυτή τη χώρα δεν πετάμε τίποτα
Ουτε κλήσεις της τροχαίας 20 ετίας

Το χρέος μπορεί να είναι και από Δημο

Αν το χαρτί είναι για τον θανόντα, γείωσέ το
Ας ψάξουν να βρούν πλησιεστέρους συγγενείς κλπ

Μην διανοηθείς να φανεί κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται, στα γραφεία της ΔΕΗ.
Ολοι αδιάφοροι

ΥΓ
Μου θυμίζει μια παλιά υπόθεση με λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ σε όνομα θανόντος.
Πήρα να διακόψω, μου ζητούσαν την μάνα μου και τον πατέρα μου.
Το άφησα απλήρωτο, έληξε, το κόψανε, πήγε στο καλό

Σε καμμιά 200αριά χρόνια θα στείλουν σε κάποιο ταλαίπωρο κάποιο γράμμα

----------


## M_Mark

> Σ'αυτή τη χώρα δεν πετάμε τίποτα
> Ουτε κλήσεις της τροχαίας 20 ετίας
> 
> Το χρέος μπορεί να είναι και από Δημο
> 
> Αν το χαρτί είναι για τον θανόντα, γείωσέ το
> Ας ψάξουν να βρούν πλησιεστέρους συγγενείς κλπ
> 
> Μην διανοηθείς να φανεί κάποιος που ενδιαφέρεται, στα γραφεία της ΔΕΗ.
> ...


Από Δήμο δεν ειναι γιατι αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα για οφειλή προς ΔΕΗ και το θέμα της επιστολής είναι "ειδοποίηση εξόφλησης τελικού λογαριασμού κατανάλωσης ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας για την παροχή xxxxxxx"

Πραγματικά κι εγώ νομιζω πως εαν εμφανιστούμε θα την πατήσουμε. Άλλωστε δεν ηταν συστημένη η επιστολή, θα μπορούσαμε να μην την ειχαμε καν λάβει...

----------


## K1m0n

Σας επηρεάζει, οι κληρονόμοι εάν και εφόσον δεν έκαναν αποποίηση,
μαζί με την όποια κληρονομιά κληρονόμησαν υποχρεωτικά και τις όποιες υποχρεώσεις\εκκρεμότητες του θανόντα.
Οπότε μην εκπλαγείτε αν σε κάποια στιγμή σας έρθει ένας ντουβρουτζάς με τόκους 20 ετών.
Για αρχή θα πήγαινα στην ΔΕΗ να δω από που προκύπτει το χρέος, και αν όντως υπάρχει χρέος τότε πρέπει να το επιβαρυνθούν κατ' αναλογίαν οι κληρονόμοι.

----------


## eqvus

> Σε καμμιά 200αριά χρόνια θα στείλουν σε κάποιο ταλαίπωρο κάποιο γράμμα



Να σαι καλα σε 200 χρονια λεω και γω να πληρωσει οποιος του ερθει.
Άμα ξανάρθει, βλέπεις.

----------


## thourios

Μετά τα 20 χρόνια παραγράφονται. Οπότε η ΔΕΗ θα προσπαθήσει με κάθε τρόπο την είσπραξη τους από τους κληρονόμους μαζί με τόκους αλλά και πρόσθετα τέλη
από τους κληρονόμους. Τα 805 ευρώ σε 1 χρόνο θα έχουν γίνει 1600 ευρώ και πάει λέγοντας.
Στη θέση σας θα ζητούσα μια έκπτωση και θα έκανα διακανονισμό αν γινόταν. Δεν γίνεται να μην τα πληρώσετε.
Θα αρχίσει να εκβιάζει με κατασχέσεις και προσημειώσεις ακινήτων. Συνήθως αυτό γίνεται. 
Τα δίνουν πακέτο σε εισπρακτικές και δικηγορικά γραφεία.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μετά τα 20 χρόνια παραγράφονται. Οπότε η ΔΕΗ θα προσπαθήσει με κάθε τρόπο την είσπραξη τους από τους κληρονόμους μαζί με τόκους αλλά και πρόσθετα τέλη
> από τους κληρονόμους. Τα 805 ευρώ σε 1 χρόνο θα έχουν γίνει 1600 ευρώ και πάει λέγοντας.
> Στη θέση σας θα ζητούσα μια έκπτωση και θα έκανα διακανονισμό αν γινόταν. Δεν γίνεται να μην τα πληρώσετε.
> Θα αρχίσει να εκβιάζει με κατασχέσεις και προσημειώσεις ακινήτων. Συνήθως αυτό γίνεται. 
> Τα δίνουν πακέτο σε εισπρακτικές και δικηγορικά γραφεία.


Προτρέχεις..
Να βρουν πλησιέστερους συγγενείς
Να πάνε δικαστικά

Γνώμη μου 
Εσύ αν θέλεις πληρωσέ τα

Ασε και κάβα για επόμενο χρέος

----------


## thourios

Έχω μπλέξει σε μια τέτοια ιστορία που τα πληρώνω θέλω δεν θέλω.
Οπότε μην πληρώνετε τίποτα. Αφήστε τα έτσι.

----------


## eqvus

Να προσθέσω ότι κάποτε, πριν περίπου 10 χρόνια, με πήραν τηλέφωνο από ένα δικηγορικό γραφείο για ένα μικρο υπόλοιπο του ΟΤΕ για μια γραμμή που δεν υπηρχε πλέον. 
Σίγουρος δεν ήμουν αλλά δύσκολο να μην είχε πληρωθεί.
Τους ενημέρωσα ότι πρόκειται για λάθος και αν χρειαστεί θα ψάξω τα αρχεία μου και θα τους αποστείλω την απόδειξη πληρωμής.
Να ήταν κάποιο πέναλτι ή παράλειψη μου κατά τη διακοπή, κάτι που ξεχάστηκε ; Όχι ότι υπηρχε λογική πιθανότητα αλλά λέμε τώρα.
Με ενημέρωσε ότι πρέπει να απευθυνθώ στον ΟΤΕ έκτοτε δεν με ξαναενοχλησαν.
Το υποτιθέμενο ποσό ήταν 200 ευρώ.

Κακώς βέβαια, μπορεί να το βρω μπροστά μου, αλλά χλωμό το βλέπω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έχω μπλέξει σε μια τέτοια ιστορία που τα πληρώνω θέλω δεν θέλω.
> Οπότε μην πληρώνετε τίποτα. Αφήστε τα έτσι.


Αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου η περιπτωση σου ειχε σχεση με το ΙΚΑ, εκει δεν παιζουν και δικαιο να εχεις θα πληρωσεις.

----------


## thourios

Off Topic


		Με το ΕΦΚΑ είναι η υπόθεσή μου. Είναι διαφορετική  Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ΔΕΗ είναι ακόμα δημόσια.
Ρύθμιση 120 ΔΟΣΕΙΣ στα ταμεία

*Spoiler:*




			Στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων  δεν γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά η ρύθμιση. Πολλοί οφειλέτες δεν μπορούν να μπουν ούτε στην εφαρμογή. Με λίγα λόγια εκεί στο ΚΕΑΟ δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται. Έχουν στήσει έναν μηχανισμό είσπραξης και ότι αρπάξουν και μόνο με επιταγές. Δεν δέχονται ούτε μετρητά ούτε κατάθεση σε λογαριασμό. Αυτά δεν συμβαίνουν μόνο τώρα αλλά πρωτύτερα πριν τις σχετικές ρυθμίσεις των 120 δόσεων. να πω βέβαια ότι κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.

Το δικό μου θέμα είναι μια οφειλή 1200 ευρώ που έχει πάει στα 8000 ευρώ. Είναι μια οφειλή που είχε ο αποθανών πατέρας μου υποτίθεται επειδή εισέπραττε 12 ευρώ μηνιαίως πάνω στη σύνταξη του  επειδή ήταν παντρεμένος. Δεν γνωρίζαμε τίποτα ώσπου μια μέρα άρχισαν οι εκβιασμοί με αναγκαστικά μέτρα από το υποκατάστημα ΕΦΚΑ της περιοχής μου. Η οφειλή φαίνεται από πριν 15 τουλάχιστον χρόνια το οποίο το ανακάλυψαν τώρα.
Λάμβανε 380 ευρώ τον μήνα. Που να φανταστεί κανείς ότι στην 'ήδη χαμηλή σύνταξη που δεν γινόταν να πάει και πιο κάτω εισέπραττε «παράτυπα» και επίδομα οικογενειακών βαρών.  

Μετά από υπόμνημα μου που δεν λήφθηκε καθόλου υπόψη αλλά και μετά από ένσταση μας και με ασφαλιστικά μέτρα που κερδίσαμε στο δικαστήριο προσπαθούμε να ξελασπώσουμε. 

Η ένσταση τελικά έγινε εν μέρη αποδεκτή από το ΕΦΚΑ και μας απαλλάσσει από τους τόκους. Να όμως που το ΚΕΑΟ «βαπτίζει» τους τόκους πρόσθετα τέλη οπότε και πάλι πρέπει να πληρώσουμε τα νταβατζιλίκια. Απαλλάσεσαι από τους τόκους αλλά όχι από τα πρόσθετα τέλη λένε.

Για να μην τραβιόμαστε στα δικαστήρια προσπαθούμε να ρυθμίσουμε την οφειλή λοιπόν τώρα με τις δόσεις. Δηλαδή υποκύπταμε στον εκβιασμό Κατάφερα μετά από παρέμβαση του Συνήγορου του Πολίτη να αποκτήσω ηλεκτρονική πρόσβαση στην οφειλή. Στο ΚΕΑΟ αρχικά ισχυρίζονταν ότι δεν γίνεται. Να που γίνεται όμως. Μου έδωσαν κωδικούς τελικά.

Μπαίνω στην εφαρμογή για να κάνω ρύθμιση. Δεν είναι εφικτό και πρέπει να πάω στο ΚΕΑΟ. Πάω στο ΚΕΑΟ στην Αγίου Κωνσταντίνου και στήνομαι στην ουρά. καταφέρνω να μπω σε ρύθμιση αλλά πρέπει να τους πληρώνω με επιταγές και ήθελαν και επί τόπου την πρώτη δόση. Συμφωνώ και ψάχνω για κατάστημα τράπεζας για την έκδοση επιταγής. Να όμως που όλα τα καταστήματα έχουν κλείσει πέριξ της Ομόνοιας. Πιο κοντινό της Άλφα στη Σταδίου 40 ή Ακαδημίας. Της Εθνικής στην Αιόλου και δεν προλαβαίνω να τους πληρώσω 13.30 κλείνουν το μεσημέρι.

Πάω πίσω 13.25 και μου λένε ξανά έλα και πάλι από την αρχή.

Στο σπίτι που έρχομαι το απόγευμα μπαίνω στην εφαρμογή και βλέπω σε κάποιοι σημείο ότι υπάρχει ταυτότητα οφειλής το οποίο σημαίνει ότι γίνεται η πληρωμή μέσω τραπέζης πράγμα το οποίο και δεν γνώριζε να μου το πω ο ίδιος ο προϊστάμενος του ΚΕΑΟ. Τον ρώτησα χθες που πήγα και του είπα ότι δεν γίνεται να στήνομαι μι φορά το μήνα εδώ και να πηγαίνω στις τράπεζες για την έκδοση επιταγών κτλ. Στις 60 δόσεις θα πρέπει να γίνεται αυτό μηνιαίως για 5 χρόνια.

Φυσικά η ρύθμιση δεν φαίνεται στο σύστημα που μου έδωσαν γραπτώς για να προχωρήσω σε πληρωμή μέσω της ταυτότητας οφειλής.

Φοβάμαι ότι θα πληρώνω με επιταγές και στο σύστημα δεν θα φαίνεται η πληρωμή.

Συμπέρασμα δικό μου είναι ότι θέλουν τον κόσμο να έχει πάντα ένα χρέος στο δημόσιο και στα ταμεία. λειτουργούν τοκογλυφικά. Αφού υπάρχουν τόσα τρωτά στις διαδικασίες λογικό είναι να είναι και λανθασμένα τα ποσά που ζητάνε. Πως είναι δυνατόν όλα τα άλλα εκτός της φουσκομένης οφειλής να είναι λάθη εκ παραδρομής.

Δεν γνωρίζω πως θα ξεμπλέξομε και αν στο τέλος δίνουν εξοφλητικό που θα απαιτήσω.
Επίσς αν μπει κάποιος στις 120 δόσεις δεν απαλλάσσεται από τα πρόσθετα τέλη αλλά για να απαλλαχθεί το  από το 85% αυτών πρέπει να τα πληρώσει όλα σε μία δόση. Άσε που αρχικά ζήταγαν 18000 ευρώ από όλους τους κληρονόμους και τους εμφανίσιμε κάποιες αποποιήσεις κληρονομιάς που και εκεί έκαναν του ζόρικους.

----------


## eqvus

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Με το ΕΦΚΑ είναι η υπόθεσή μου. Είναι διαφορετική  Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η ΔΕΗ είναι ακόμα δημόσια.
> Ρύθμιση 120 ΔΟΣΕΙΣ
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> ...


Άλλο επίπεδο ΕΦΚΑ, ΙΚΑ κτλ κτλ.
Μια κατηγορία μόνα τους. 
Εγώ εχω περιπτωση που μου δίνουν δίκαιο όσοι ασχολήθηκαν και οι υπάλληλοι του ΙΚΑ, αλλά η εγκύκλιος δεν προβλεπει την περιπτωση μου.
Η αρμοδία υπηρεσία με δικαιώνει και μου επέστρεψε και ένα μικρο ποσό και το ΙΚΑ, βάζει πρόστιμα και προσαυξήσεις.

----------


## thourios

Ξέρω να πω Ότι γράφει δεν ξεγράφει. Αν πάρεις εξοφλητικό που να λέει «ΕΞΟΦΛΗΘΗ» τότε είσαι από τους τυχερούς.
Κουράγιο σε όσους έχουν μπλέξει με τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ξέρω να πω Ότι γράφει δεν ξεγράφει. Αν πάρεις εξοφλητικό που να λέει «ΕΞΟΦΛΗΘΗ» τότε είσαι από τους τυχερούς.
> *Κουράγιο σε όσους έχουν μπλέξει με τέτοια θέματα*.


Thanks
Εφορία
Που επειδή πήγα δικαστήρια και έχασα μετά από 9 χρόνια, το φούσκωμα του χρέους δεν ονομάζεται προσαυξήσεις αλλά συμπληρωματικός φόρος και δεν διαγράφεται σε εφάπαξ καταβολή
Την έκατσα

----------


## M_Mark

> Προτρέχεις..
> Να βρουν πλησιέστερους συγγενείς
> Να πάνε δικαστικά
> 
> Γνώμη μου 
> Εσύ αν θέλεις πληρωσέ τα
> 
> Ασε και κάβα για επόμενο χρέος


Οι πλησιεστεροι συγγενείς ειναι ο σύζυγός μου ο κουνιάδος μου και η πεθερά μου. Οπότε, εμάς θα βρουν πάλι. Ωστοσο η  ΔΕΗ συνδεεται με ΑΦΜ που δεν υπαρχει πια (του αποβιώσαντα) και ακίνητο που δεν έχουν πια στην κατοχή τους οι κληρονόμοι (από 2010/2011). Και διερωτάσαι δικαίως: μπορουν να απαιτήσουν και απειλήσουν οταν η αποδοχή ολοκληρώθηκε 21 χρόνια πριν και το ακινητο δεν υπαρχει σε κανένα ε9 πλέον; ακόμα και στο κτηματολόγιο πέρασε από τον αγοραστή αφου η περιοχή εντάχθηκε μερα το 2011 σε κτηματογράφηση

----------


## thourios

Off Topic


		Κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική και πρέπει να την εξετάζουμε ανάλογα.
Πολλές φορές ακόμα παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις αντιμετωπίζονται διαφορετικά αναλόγως του υπαλλήλου.
Βάζουν πχ έναν συμβασιούχο να κάνει αυτές τις δουλειές και υπογράφει ο διευθυντής που δεν ήξερε ούτε ένα PC να ανάψει.
Εδώ ένα απόκομμα που ούτε οι ίδιοι δεν μπορούν να εξηγήσουν πως βγαίνει.


Υπενθυμίζω ότι πράγματι έχουμε λάβει 1200 ευρώ το πολύ συνολικά χωρίς να το γνωρίζουμε. 
Στο μεταξύ επειδή είμαστε και εκτός θέματος δεν ανεβάζω το μπακαλόχαρτο που έχει στείλει ο διευθυντής του ΕΦΚΑ της περιοχής στον συνήγορο του πολίτη.
	


- - - Updated - - -




> Οι πλησιεστεροι συγγενείς ειναι ο σύζυγός μου ο κουνιάδος μου και η πεθερά μου. Οπότε, εμάς θα βρουν πάλι. Ωστοσο η  ΔΕΗ συνδεεται με ΑΦΜ που δεν υπαρχει πια (του αποβιώσαντα) και ακίνητο που δεν έχουν πια στην κατοχή τους οι κληρονόμοι (από 2010/2011). Και διερωτάσαι δικαίως: μπορουν να απαιτήσουν και απειλήσουν οταν η αποδοχή ολοκληρώθηκε 21 χρόνια πριν και το ακινητο δεν υπαρχει σε κανένα ε9 πλέον; ακόμα και στο κτηματολόγιο πέρασε από τον αγοραστή αφου η περιοχή εντάχθηκε μερα το 2011 σε κτηματογράφηση


Το ΑΦΜ των αποθανόντων δεν διαγράφεται αλλά παγώνει. Τα χρέη μεταφέρονται στο ΑΦΜ των κληρονόμων. Αν θες πας δικαστικά. Θα είναι χρονοβόρο  θα επιβαρυνθείτε με τόκους αμοιβές δικηγόρων κτλ με αβέβαιο αποτέλεσμα.
Καλύτερα αν γίνεται να συμβιβαστείτε κατά την άποψη μου

----------


## K1m0n

> Οι πλησιεστεροι συγγενείς ειναι ο σύζυγός μου ο κουνιάδος μου και η πεθερά μου. Οπότε, εμάς θα βρουν πάλι. Ωστοσο η  ΔΕΗ συνδεεται με ΑΦΜ που δεν υπαρχει πια (του αποβιώσαντα) και ακίνητο που δεν έχουν πια στην κατοχή τους οι κληρονόμοι (από 2010/2011). Και διερωτάσαι δικαίως: μπορουν να απαιτήσουν και απειλήσουν οταν η αποδοχή ολοκληρώθηκε 21 χρόνια πριν και το ακινητο δεν υπαρχει σε κανένα ε9 πλέον; ακόμα και στο κτηματολόγιο πέρασε από τον αγοραστή αφου η περιοχή εντάχθηκε μερα το 2011 σε κτηματογράφηση


Η Δεή συνδέεται με αφμ και χρεώνει ανεξόφλητες υπηρεσίες για αγαθά που παρείχε στο παρελθόν στον κάτοχο του αφμ βάση μίας σύμβασης.
Το αν υπάρχει τώρα το ακίνητο και σε ποιόν ανήκει ουδόλως την ενδιαφέρει.
Εφόσον ο υπόχρεος απεβίωσε η υποχρέωση βαρύνει τους κληρονόμους εφόσον αυτοί δεν έκαναν αποποίηση κληρονομιάς.
Όταν υπάρχει εκκρεμότητα θα πάει σε εισπρακτική,
αυτοί θα ψάξουν να βρουν τους κληρονόμους και θα τους πάνε στα αστικά δικαστήρια με την σχετική αγωγή.
Τελικά θα πληρώσετε τα χρεωστούμενα + τόκους + έξοδα.
Μια καλή ιδέα είναι να επικοινωνήσετε με την ΔΕΗ να δείτε πώς προκύπτει το χρέος.
Αν πρόκειται περί λάθους και το αναγνωρίσουν είστε πολύ τυχεροί,
αν είναι πραγματικό θα πρέπει να το πληρώσετε (και δίκαιο είναι),
αν είναι λάθος της ΔΕΗ και δεν το αναγνωρίζει ή θα πρέπει να πάτε στα δικαστήρια την ΔΕΗ,
ή να αποδείξετε τα σχετικά όταν θα σας κάνει το δικαστήριο η ΔΕΗ (που δεν θα είναι εύκολο).
Εγώ θα το έψαχνα να δω τι γίνεται, διότι αν γίνει δίκη και δικαστείτε/καταδικαστείτε έχουν κάθε δικαίωμα να πάνε σε κατασχέσεις και λοιπά χαριτωμένα.
Καλά ξεμπερδέματα.
Το πλέον ανώδυνο θα ήταν να κάνετε το 805 δια 3 να το πληρώσετε και να ησυχάσετε,
οι εναλλακτικές δεν είναι καλές.

----------


## thourios

Έτσι ακριβώς.

----------


## M_Mark

> Έτσι ακριβώς.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!

----------


## TeoT

Οταν πουλήθηκε έγινε αλλαγή ονόματος στην ΔΕΗ η συνέχισε να είναι στο όνομα του αποθανόντα μεχρι τα τελευταία χρόνια; 
Γιατι την ΔΕΗ δεν την ενδιαφέρει ποιιός ειναι  ο κάτοχοςς του οικήματος αλλα ποιος έχει υπογραψει την σύμβαση.

----------


## SV1BKN

από την στιγμή που έγινε αποδοχή κληρονομιάς τα χρέη,,, της ΔΕΗ πάνε στους κληρονόμους.... η ερώτηση είναι η  εξής  αφού πουλήθηκε το σπίτι δεν έγινε διακοπή  της παροχής ?   από τους  συν δικαιούχους ?     οι λογαριασμοί δεν  έρχονταν στο ακίνητο ?  αν  είχε γίνει διακοπή  σίγουρα  θα  υπάρχει εξοφλητικός λογαριαμός.....

----------


## geo9419

Εχετε μπερδεψει τους νόμους και το αποτελεσμα ειναι να λεει ο καθενας οτι του κατεβει.  

Καταρχην μην πληρώσεις τίποτα εαν δεν διευκρινιστεί απο που προκύπτει αυτό το ποσό και γιατί το θυμήθηκαν τώρα. Εχω εργαστει στην ΔΕΗ σε αντίστοιχο πόστο και δεν πάνε τόσο πίσω να βρίσκουν οφειλές διοτι υπάρχει πενταετής παραγραφή. Εαν καποιος δεν κινηθει νομικά εντος πενταετίας η αξιωσή του παραγράφετε. Στις τραπεζες ισχυει εικοσαετία και στο δημοσιο δεν παραγραφονται ποτέ.

Το ποιο πιθανό ειναι να μην εχει αλλαχθει το ονομα στο συμβόλαιο της ΔΕΗ απο τις μεταβιβάσεις των ακινητων και να υπάρχει το ονομα του πεθερού σας σαν πελατη στη ΔΕΗ. Δημιουργηθηκε καποιο χρεος και το στειλαν στη διευθυνση που προφανως ηταν η α' κατοικία του.

Εαν ισχυει αυτό πηγαινετε στη ΔΕΗ με τα συμβολαια πώλησης του ακινητου και το θεμα θα λυθεί άμεσα. Η ΔΕΗ αυτόν που θα κυνηγήσει ειναι τον χρήστη του ρευματος και οχι τον ιδιοκτητη του ακινητου. Αυτό συμβαινει παντα με τους ενοικιαστές εαν υπάρχει ενοικιαστηριο και ιδιοκτητης απαλλάσετε.

----------


## thourios

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η παραγραφή στο δημόσιο πήγε στα 20 χρόνια αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος σε ποιες περιπτώσεις. Κάπου έχω και τον νόμο.
Τουλάχιστον στα ταμεία.

----------


## TeoT

> Εχετε μπερδεψει τους νόμους και το αποτελεσμα ειναι να λεει ο καθενας οτι του κατεβει.  
> 
> Καταρχην μην πληρώσεις τίποτα εαν δεν διευκρινιστεί απο που προκύπτει αυτό το ποσό και γιατί το θυμήθηκαν τώρα. Εχω εργαστει στην ΔΕΗ σε αντίστοιχο πόστο και δεν πάνε τόσο πίσω να βρίσκουν οφειλές διοτι υπάρχει πενταετής παραγραφή. Εαν καποιος δεν κινηθει νομικά εντος πενταετίας η αξιωσή του παραγράφετε. Στις τραπεζες ισχυει εικοσαετία και στο δημοσιο δεν παραγραφονται ποτέ.
> 
> Το ποιο πιθανό ειναι να μην εχει αλλαχθει το ονομα στο συμβόλαιο της ΔΕΗ απο τις μεταβιβάσεις των ακινητων και να υπάρχει το ονομα του πεθερού σας σαν πελατη στη ΔΕΗ. Δημιουργηθηκε καποιο χρεος και το στειλαν στη διευθυνση που προφανως ηταν η α' κατοικία του.
> 
> Εαν ισχυει αυτό πηγαινετε στη ΔΕΗ με τα συμβολαια πώλησης του ακινητου και το θεμα θα λυθεί άμεσα. Η ΔΕΗ αυτόν που θα κυνηγήσει ειναι τον χρήστη του ρευματος και οχι τον ιδιοκτητη του ακινητου. Αυτό συμβαινει παντα με τους ενοικιαστές *εαν υπάρχει ενοικιαστηριο και ιδιοκτητης απαλλάσετε*.


Αν η ΔΕΗ ειναι στο όνομα του ιδιοκτητη τον ιδιοκτητη κυνηγαει ... ο ιδιοκτητης έχει υπογράψει αυτόν ξέρει η ΔΕΗ

----------

